# what is an Irish sport horse exactly??



## Mel1 (14 February 2009)

hi
this may be a stupid question but my horse is a registered irish sport horse, but is that a breed? or the fact she was born in Ireland? on her passeport, her origins are a mixture of TB and Irish so I don't quite understand what does it mean exactly, if I breed from her, is the foal gonna be irish sport horse too?


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (14 February 2009)

Basically an ISH any breed that has been registered with the irish horse board . 

For me personally an Irish sport horse as in breeding , is half TB and Half ID . 

Col


----------



## Divasmum (15 February 2009)

The one we had was ID with some Thoroughbred.  Lovely horse.


----------



## madhector (15 February 2009)

Mine is a ISH, he is mostly TB though, the other 1/8th is ID


----------



## SillyMare (15 February 2009)

I have two - one IDxTB, one 15/16ths TB (and we don't know what the other bit is).

We bred from the IDxTB mare using an SHGB sire - she had to be graded by SHGB (the breeding record on the IDHS passport is an important part of this). Her foal now has a full SHGB passport.

Alternatively I think her foal could have had a half IDHS passport (blue one?) as he would have had one registered parent in that society (his mum).


----------



## amage (15 February 2009)

Mel1 that is the million dollar question...traditionally it was a cross between the ID and the Tb however as the current system stands any papered foal born in Ireland by and Irish Horse Board (IHB) approved stallion can be registered and ISH. therefore I can cover my Belgian Warmblood Mare with and Oldenburgh German bred stallion yet because he is approved I can register the offspring as an ISH when in fact the baby is completely foreign bred and as warmblood as can be. The way the ISH Breed has evolved there has been some calling for the introduction of a new breed...the Irish Warmblood in order to enable us to preserve the traditional ISH. The evolution of continental breeds has left the ISH way behind in some respects and has also produced a mare that does not always suit the traditional ISH to breed with hence when there are more "foreign" stallions available to cover with that can still produce "Irish" horses due to their approval people are opting for them instead of the true Irish stallions.


----------



## kerilli (15 February 2009)

It's traditionally a mixture of Irish Draught and T.B.  Check the breeds of the horses in her parentage though, because, as explained above, quite a few warmbloods have been introduced to improve movement etc.
If you breed from her in England, she'll be an ISH cross Whatever Stallion Breed You Use, I think! not an ISH.   If you put her to an Irish stallion, I think you could call the foal an ISH though...


----------



## spookypony (15 February 2009)

What's an Irish Cob, then? Random Horse From Ireland, Of Uncertain Breeding, Looks Vaguely Cobby When He's Fat?

Just asking, because that's what I think my pony's pp says... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




They That Know Such Things at my livery yard guess that there's Connie in there, but I haven't the first clue how to find out about his past.

Sorry for hijacking the thread!


----------



## Cruiseonamiro (15 February 2009)

My boy is ISH - he's ID x Warmblood...
Not your tradish ISH, I think the definitions have changed


----------



## TURBOBERT (15 February 2009)

Cruisonamiro - our Cruising chap (Dam by Furisto) look the spitting image of your horse!


----------



## humblepie (15 February 2009)

Friend bought one without a passport.  My comment was the only Irish sport that has seen was the racetrack.  Subsequently had it scanned for a microchip - turned out it was an English thoroughbred ex racehorse!!!


----------



## Missypp (15 February 2009)

Agree with all the other posters my lad is ISH of unknown breeding i looked at the ID website and looking at my boy hes more verging on ID rather than anything else. 

If only the breeders knew who they put the mare to - itd be good to know his breeding lines!


----------



## jenh166 (15 February 2009)

A lot of the 'newer' ISHs have a bit of warmblood or connemara in them...but in my head they're usually  mainly TB. It's more of a type than a breed.


----------



## L&M (15 February 2009)

Mine is tb x connemara


----------



## Mel1 (15 February 2009)

well, i think we can definately say that it is a bit of a mix! they are lovely horses though


----------

